# My crested gecko



## more_rayne (Oct 25, 2010)

I've had him for a month now, still very shy. Hides all day, only comes out when the lights are out. It's fun holding him though, he's so soft.  I was thinking about breeding crested geckos, but if I never get to see them, I don't want to do it.


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 25, 2010)

His eyes are stunning!


----------



## Colorcham427 (Oct 25, 2010)

Always enjoy looking at those Cresties!!!!!!!!! Such beautiful "eye lashes"


----------



## kitkat39 (Oct 26, 2010)

Not all of them are shy. They've all got their own personalities. I've had some walk around all the time day and night, but the majority of them are mostly active at night. Others are very shy and will want to hide as soon as they see you.


----------



## The Gex Files (Nov 15, 2010)

Cresties are great! Do you have a full body picture of him?

They are nocturnal, so they live at night. But it's fun watching them at night! We can spend hours in our reptile room when the light goes out.

Breeding cresties is fun, but a lot of people breed them nowadays. You have to be sure you can sell the hatchlings, otherwise it's better not to breed them.

If you like ciliatus, you should really look into the other Rhacodactylus, they are great too!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 16, 2010)

We've got one of these and plan to get a mate soon. Ours isn't shy at all, day or night. It does have a habit of defecating on human hands, however.

(our new bearded dragon is due in within 6 hours!)


----------

